# distributer for foam tire donuts



## ramrod902 (Jun 1, 2007)

ok soem one had to know of a place to get foam donuts (just the foam tire)for a 1/8th scale ofna gtp kyosho inferno gt the dimensions are 1.5"wide and 3" inside diameter i know people are going to say why not buy premounts but im picky and want to do it myself i would like a shore rating of 35-30-25 something around that please if you are a distributer or know where i can get ahold of one please let me know


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

rc4less sells donuts fro a good price and tm sold them as well. they both had whatever shore rating you wanted.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

try team crc. they sell 1/8th scale donuts in 25,30 and 35 shore.
www.teamcrc.com


----------

